# ROC_ROC_APR2013_AV in Startup Programs



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi,

I wasn't sure where to post this because I'm not sure what the problem is. I've got Windows 7 and there is something called ROC_ROC_APR2013_AV listed in my startup programs. I'm quite sure I've disabled it in System Configuration in the past but it keeps getting re-enabled. I want to remove whatever it is completely from my computer but I can't seem to find it anywhere. The 'Command' in System Config is listed as User\AppData\Roaming\AVG April 2013 Campaign\AVG-Secure-Search-Update.exe\Prompt...etc, but there is no AVG folder in that location when I look myself.

I had problems in the past with removing all the components of AVG. I downloaded the AVG remover tool and it got rid of everything else, but this won't seem to go away. What is it and how do I get rid of it? Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wavey: and welcome to TSF.

Reinstall AVG 2013 and then try removing it with Revo Uninstaller

Choose advanced mode so that all registry entries are removed.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi,

I've done what you said but Revo doesn't have AVG 2013 on it's list of programs to uninstall. It was able to find the AVG Secure Search toolbar that comes with it, which I uninstalled, but not the main program.

The main program does show up in the uninstall tool in the Control Panel, so I don't know why the Revo program can't find it. It seems to be actually missing several programs that I know are on my computer and appear in the list of programs in the Control Panel. 

Also, it said it uninstalled the AVG Secure Toolbar but the program files are still on my computer, it doesn't seem to have uninstalled anything.

There must be a better way to do this, now I have AVG and some other program that I don't want on my computer.


----------



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

In fact, now I have a second unwanted Startup Program, something called VProtect Application. It is part of the AVG Secure Toolbar program that was supposedly removed... Revo had me delete the registry entries for it and everything but somehow all of these files are still on my computer. I'm sort of doubting the utility of this program.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ZoToast said:


> I'm sort of doubting the utility of this program.


I hope you're not referring to Revo. It is widely respected and recommended. If a program is not listed in Revo, that means its probably not an installed program.

I'm starting to think you may have to go to malware removal for this one. I have to go out for a while but I'll research further upon my return.


----------



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

It's definitely an installed program. Revo also doesn't list Win_RAR, Internet Explorer, iTunes, R Statistical Software... all things which are definitely installed and are listed in the Control Panel. Is there a way in Revo that I can manually browse for the program? 

I tried using the 'Hunter Mode' to uninstall AVG, but I got the error message 'No installation package found, try to to uninstall it manually.' Maybe I'm not using that function correctly, I just dragged it to the AVG program icon.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure about the Revo thing. I never had any problems with it, maybe thats being affected somehow by the avg garbage.

By the way, no-one recommends AVG anymore, not for a long time. It used to be good until they moved into the bloatware business.

Microsoft Security Essentials is the way to go these days, I can't fault it.



Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

If any problems persist after your system is declared clean, by all means post back here and we'll do what we can to help.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd rather not do the whole malware removal thing if I don't absolutely need to, as I just did it a couple of months ago (on this site). 

I found the ROC_ROC_APR2013_AV thing in my registry under startupreg. Is it safe to just delete it?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ZoToast said:


> I'd rather not do the whole malware removal thing if I don't absolutely need to, as I just did it a couple of months ago (on this site).


That was a relatively simple issue and you have a different router now. Malware threads can sometimes go on for several pages.

To be honest, I directed you to malware section on the advice of colleagues in the Windows techs staff room. You're welcome to wait for one of them to come along but I think they will insist your system is cleaned pending any further progress in this thread.



ZoToast said:


> I found the ROC_ROC_APR2013_AV thing in my registry under startupreg. Is it safe to just delete it?


I don't know your level of expertise but if you go down that road be sure to export a backup of your registry first. If you don't know how to do that, please ask.

If you didn't already, you might like to try the methods mentioned here.

AVG Support and Discussion Forums | AVG UK

Sorry though, no guarantees from me that you won't make matters worse.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the AVG remover to totally uninstall it: AVG Support and Discussion Forums | AVG Worldwide


----------



## ZoToast (Jun 23, 2013)

I used the AVG remover the first time I uninstalled it, and again this time, it had no effect.

I was able to get rid of it by deleting the registry entry.


----------

